# When will you stop cubing? (If you do)



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey,

Just wondering, when would/will you ever stop cubing? If so, why? Is it simply because there is not enough time in your life or it's just boring? 

I'm never gonna stop  a day without cubing is the day that I die... Just kidding, about the dying part, but I don't see myself stopping, do you? 

L


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 29, 2014)

I kind of quit for three years, now I'm back. I guess I won't ever truly quit, because cubing has a special place with me.


----------



## Yarco (Sep 29, 2014)

Once my time on 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 all start to plateau and I've reached my goals, I'll give it up. I've had a lot of hobbies over the years but not stuck to anything for more than a couple months at most really. And I've already been cubing for about 3 months so far.

I will definitely stop solving daily at some point but I'd like to maintain it enough to at least stay sub-60. 

90% sure I will abandon it to start playing a new PC game on a daily basis. Cubing is really just the most recent "game" I've gotten addicted to after StarCraft, Dota, CSGO, and Space Engineers. There's a good chance my amount of cubing will drop dramatically if I decide to pick up Guild Wars 2 on sale and play with my friend.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 29, 2014)

If I can't reach my goals in comp by Cubetcha 2015(if it happens) I am quitting that event. Sub 3 2x2, sub 12 3x3, sub 50 4x4, sub 2 5x5, etc.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 29, 2014)

I will never quit! It is a really good talent that looks impressive in public and is really enjoyable, I haven't got the guts to quit.


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2014)

I told myself I'd quit at 20 when I first started. Then I said sub-15. Now I'm sub-15 and can't see myself stopping any time soon, but I definitely plan to reduce how much time I spend cubing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

I've already cut back (although I've been through a burst of activity for the last few weeks). But I can't ever see totally stopping - I'm quite sure I won't go a year without a BLD solve for the rest of my life. (If nothing else, I need to do the negative time solve contest!)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2014)

I think at this point I will probably not stop cubing. I may cube less one day, but I doubt I will stop altogether.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 29, 2014)

I usually stop cubing when I have to do homework or when I have to sleep.


----------



## FJT97 (Sep 29, 2014)

If i have an official sub 10 OH average.

So probably never.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll stop cubing when my cubes become self-aware


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 29, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> If i have an official sub 10 OH average.
> 
> So probably never.



Oh yeah? Bet you won't be able to stop if you get an official sub-10 OH average. Always pushing for the next milestone. After sub-10 is sub-9...


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 29, 2014)

I dont think anyone really stops cubing, but everyone certainly loses some interest after a while...I've stopped competing but I still cube once in a while if i have nothing better to do. It'll always be a part of us.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2014)

I only cube pretty much once a week these days, but it's still the centre of my life.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> I only cube pretty much once a week these days, but it's still the centre of my life.



Hahaha, I know that feeling...


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been cubing for 4 years, off and on after really after the first year. I don't think I can ever truly quit it. It has been such a big part of me that if I put down the cube and saw one 10 years later I'd still think to myself that I'm a speed cuber because when I see the cube it means something special to me.


----------



## Chree (Sep 29, 2014)

I have friends and faily that probably hope the answer is "Sooner than later".

I might take it down a knotch, but I don't think I'd ever quit.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoy Memory Sports more then Rubik's Cubes so if I ever get bored of MBLD or BLD I'll move to memorizing cards and numbers. However I have some goals I want to get down first:

-MBLD 10/10
-BLD Sub 2
-BLD Memo Sub 1
-~Sub 15 avg 3x3x3
-4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2014)

Like Rowe said, I'll probably never 100% quit, but I certainly won't be going as hardcore as I am now when I'm in my late 20s or just whenever I lose that drive to practice. For now though, I've still got a fair few personal goals to go for in cubing.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> I told myself I'd quit at 20 when I first started. Then I said sub-15. Now I'm sub-15 and can't see myself stopping any time soon, but I definitely plan to reduce how much time I spend cubing.


Basically this, but I'm not sub-15 yet...


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 30, 2014)

I almost had to quit 2 years ago because of some stuff. But now that I learned I don't have to stop cubing, I don't see myself stopping anytime soon. Obviously I won't compete as hardcore later in my life, but I'm fairly sure I won't completely stop.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Like Rowe said, I'll probably never 100% quit, but I certainly won't be going as hardcore as I am now when I'm in my late 20s or just whenever I lose that drive to practice. For now though, I've still got a fair few personal goals to go for in cubing.



it'll definitely happen before late 20s lol


----------



## loikporfit (Jan 24, 2019)

my dad said cubing was annoying, so i stopped *cubing*


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 25, 2019)

Stopping? When my fingers are so arthritic that they have to pry my YLM from my fingers with a crowbar.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 25, 2019)

lorki3 said:


> I kind of quit for three years, now I'm back. I guess I won't ever truly quit, because cubing has a special place with me.


me too


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 26, 2019)

I stopped for ~25 years, but now I try to go on until i am 111 years old.


----------



## TomasH (Jan 28, 2019)

I started in the 80s when the original cube came out and never really stopped. Finally got a decent cube (or five) last year and learned a proper method. Not stopping now!


----------



## nms777 (Jan 29, 2019)

Absolutely never! It's the most satisfying thing I've ever done and it benefits my mind and I'd never want to throw that away. It's a very significant part of my life. It's like my best friend. I won't stop at least until I die.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 4, 2019)

Pretty sure everyone of you WILL stop.


----------



## stormtrooper (Feb 4, 2019)

I'll probably not stop cubing. I don't want to stop cubing, because gaming is boring for me and is not that good. If I go back from cubing to gaming, then I will just become the pleb I was, then I will just become gameholic which will affect my life. Plus cubing is the only thing I can really do when I am at home, plus I can't really do much.


----------

